

LinkedIn Acquires IndexTank - asanwal
http://blog.indextank.com/1221/indextank-linkedin-acquires-indextank/

======
subsection1h
I have a Rails project that I previously considered moving to Heroku. At the
time, Heroku's only options for full-text search were WebSolr and IndexTank.

I decided to avoid WebSolr because I couldn't find many reviews of their
service.

I found some positive reviews of IndexTank, but I decided to avoid their
service because it was proprietary and I was concerned about lock-in.

Now I read that "LinkedIn has agreed to maintain the IndexTank service running
for the next six months". I'm glad I avoided IndexTank.

I'm currently evaluating recurring payment services such as Chargify, Recurly,
Spreedly, etc. I hope I don't choose one of these services and later read that
"Company X has agreed to maintain your recurring payment service for the next
six months".

~~~
willlll
Postgres has excellent full text search built in, and we've always had
postgres.

------
decadentcactus
Congrats to the team, I've used the product and it was extremely simple to get
up and running, and a huge upgrade over the terrible search I was using at the
time, and for free (even if I did have to heavily cache things around the
earlier query limits).

But now I'm wondering who would be next. I see they're setting up some new
providers, but I wouldn't know who to trust and if _they'd_ be around in a few
months as well. Guess we'll see how it goes.

------
biznickman
Umm the email sent out says LinkedIn has agreed to continue supporting the
service for the next 6 months. Does that mean you guys won't after that?

